
Ask HN: Doordash account hacked. I have their address and phone. What to do? - throw-door
I have a Doordash account that used a shared password that was leaked in a data breach.  It&#x27;s been used three times to order food to addresses in Edmonton, Georgia, and Waterloo, Ontario.  I&#x27;ve never been to any of those places.<p>I&#x27;ve already changed my DD password and contacted them for refunds.  But I have the delivery addresses and phone numbers of the recipients.<p>Guessing this was a kid who found the pass in a breach and is messing around.  My goal is to put the fear of Johnny Law into them.  What&#x27;s the best way to accomplish this?  Report these to the local police depts in each city?  Something else?
======
akerl_
Is there an upside to "putting the fear of Johnny Law into them"?

~~~
throw-door
Perhaps so they don't do it again...?

